# QDM Forum-What to do with!



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

What I would like to know is, how come 3 years ago, I could go hunting in the same spot and see 10 deer a night. Now, I am lucky to see one in that spot.  Also, how come every person I talk to who usually see at least 3 deer a day, are lucky to see one? Are there really really 1.8 million deer in our state, or is there less then a mil? Does this have to do with QDM, or how about to many doe permits? Am I asking to many questions? I just don't get it...


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

"Eventually, the State's greed and the formation of mandatory QDM will effect the hunting, the realtionship of the State and the
Farm and Insurance Bureau and the advocates of a "balanced herd", will have reduced it to 1930's numbers."




I think at this point I would be giddy over an admission by the DNR that the deer herd has even been reduced at all. That would be a start.






Ralf, I would like to welcome you to the 

T.H.S.B.H.Club.

I am proud to have you as a fellow member.


----------



## bwiltse (Jan 18, 2000)

foresthunter, QDM is about a deer herd in balance with habitat, more balanced buck/doe ratios and age structure, improved habitat, etc.


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

LOL!

QDM is a little more complex than doe harvest. please show us where it has been achieved with the exception of QDM areas already in place. show us where the age structure is balanced, show us where the buck to doe ratio is >2:1, show us where there is restraint in harvesting mautre bucks

a certain aspect of QDM has been achieved in some areas, reduced herd below carrying capacity. there still is a long way to go.

http://www.audubon.org/chapter/pa/pa/DuBrock.htm


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> What I would like to know is, how come 3 years ago, I could go hunting in the same spot and see 10 deer a night. Now, I am lucky to see one in that spot.


Dan, Try a different spot.....There are many factors that will change the pattern of deer movement. The DNR has stated that they want to reduce the herd to 1.3 mil, this means less deer. We have two very determental diseases knocking at the door, TB which is already here and CWD which is dangerously close. A lesser herd will help prevent these diseases from spreading throughout our state.

Although I agree with the DNR's decision to reduce the herd, I believe they are being reckless with the unlimited doe permits in certain areas. Unfortunately Michigan hunters can't use restraint when using these management tools, resulting in deerless areas within the state. They shoot every deer in the area, then complain when they don't see any more......

What QDM will do, is evaluate each area on an individual basis. I believe these areas will have to be smaller and more habitat specific to work. For example in my area, South Huron County/North Sanilac County, There are several groups participating in QDM, through the "Thumb" chapter of QDMA. We have taken it upon ourselves to collect the biological & deer sightings data, then supply our local DNR biologists this information. We don't need mandatory check-ins, because we believe it is our responsibility, as stewards of our wildlife, to give our DNR the best information and data possible.

P.S If you close this forum me and Jamie will have to hang out in the fishing forums.....  

Neal


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I can see it now QFM. 

Neal what happened to the reading material you were suppose to send me on QDM?It was about a month ago I sent ya my addy.Just woundered what happened.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Check your mail......I think I sent it Monday.

Neal


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

C'mon Clay, there's nothing wrong with Quality Fillet Management! LOL Trim off the belly meat, and fry 'em up. Yum. 

Mike


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

SFK-
I will agree that flies only is a crock of **** and I don't fly fish.Its amazing how one group of sportsman figure they have a right to dictate how it should be done.The last I knew we all paid the same price for licences so everybody should have an equal imput.It will never happen but.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

What in the hell does unlimited antlerless permits have to do with QDM?

All QDM strives to do is balance a local herd within it's habitat. TELL ME WHY THIS IS WRONG TO WANT.
I cant believe so many "deer" hunters strive to have more deer than deer food.

There were too many deer up north.

The 50 lb "dog" deer prove it. They are an anomoly. Caused either by a lack of nutrients, or an unbalanced sex ratio.

What do you guys want? You want to see 30 "dog" deer a day??

Why is it that a Fowlerville fawn in November weighs twice as much as a fawn in Vanderbilt??
Do you want to spare those 50 lb doe fawns? Will they produce strong offspring in the years to come??
Will they even survive the winter when the snow is deeper than they are tall?

Deer food doesnt grow overnight...and you wont get the browse to regrow if the deer are snippin every new sapling that tries to grow.
Wasnt that long ago that Michigan witnessed a HUGE deer die-off across the state due to inadequate habitat. The habitat crashed, and we lost the majority of our herd.

What are the chances that the DNR is using hunters to remove a ton of deer to stop another herd crash? The first crash just happened 50 years ago. 

Knocking a sick (TB) herd down that is full of nutrient starved 50lb midget deer seems pretty wise to me.
Has nothing to do with QDM. It has everything to do with TB and trying to get those 50lb midgets to put on an extra 30 pounds before winter.

I dont know anymore...I think Michigan has a deer herd still way higher than most of the 49 other states.
How do all those hunters in other states manage to get their deer?

Damn, let the browse grow back for a few years. 

As for QDM and protecting some bucks....well, seems most everyone here agrees that SOME bucks should be protected. 

Either by a one buck tag, AR's, or earn-a-buck.

This tells me that you guys really know somethings off with the sex ratio.

I dont really believe 750,000 hunters attacking 8 points and bigger will help anything in our state.

As it stands, 750,000 hunters COULD flock to Crawford county and ignore the rest of the state completely.

There needs to be some control. There needs to be a way to regulate number of hunters vs. local herd size.

IMO, after reading all the pro/anti QDM stuff, maybe there should be slot limits on deer to.
A system derived to protect some little bucks, and at the same time, protect some of the big boy breeders too.
I throw 11" walleyes back, I also throw 6lb and bigger walleyes back...I keep the 16-23 inchers.
Makes sense to do the same thing with deer.

As for the QDM forum...do whatever you want with it. It's deleted, locked, and edited to the point of incomprehension anyway.

It seems deer hunters in this state just hate each other.

Discussing deer turned unfun at this site. Might as well follow thru and close the forum.

Nothing was ever accomplished here other than getting members to hate each other.

Hunt


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I think all of the principles have weighed in with opinions......


----------

